

How I got my web page redesigned at no cost and made a friend in the process - spodek
http://joshuaspodek.com/web-page-professionally-redesigned

======
jonrisk
That's cool. I guess.

I know it's barely been upvoted but I really can't understand how blogspam
like this hits the front page of HN everyday.

------
normloman
TLDR: Some guy discovers bartering.

